# nose bumping



## patches2593 (Oct 21, 2011)

why does my bunny always bump his nose against me? SOMETIMES ILL GO UP TO HIM AND put my mouth near his face and HE'LL BUMP MY MOUTH AND go off to his usual thing and I CALL IT BUNNY KISSES
sorry caps :/


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 21, 2011)

Ours seem to do it for attention mostly.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Oct 21, 2011)

My buns come up and bump their noses against my hand when they want some petting/scratches. I stroke their noses for a bit and they'll wander away for a few minutes, then head back and want to be petted all over again


----------



## MagPie (Oct 21, 2011)

I think when Harvey does it he just wants me out of the way haha. I've tried petting his nose when he does this but he just bumps my hand away.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep, that's what Ripley does to. I think sometimes it affectionately and sometimes just to say "hey move out of my way!"


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 24, 2011)

ya hell just bump me and go off to his usual thing. ill try to pet his head but he cocks his head back to see wats petting him and hell sniff it and go off


----------



## Kim1218 (Oct 27, 2011)

This means a few things when it comes from my bunny. Sometimes it means she wants attention, sometimes she's telling me to move out of her way, and sometimes she's just being sassy.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 28, 2011)

Rabbits greet each other by bumping noses. So if he's bumping your nose or mouth, he's saying hello. If he's bumping his nose against another part of you, say your leg or hand, then he's looking for attention or telling you to move.

Hope that helps! 

Rue


----------



## patches2593 (Oct 28, 2011)

thxs. is that ur bunny rue? so cute!!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, that's Gus disapproving of the camera. 

Your bunny is pretty darn cute. I've got a thing for harlequins and lops. Sigh. Good thing you live so far away, otherwise I might have to bunnynap him! 

Rue


----------



## john.p (Nov 2, 2011)

Hamilton bumps my hand when he wants petting, for me to get out of the way or if he wants food.


----------

